# What should I do if I get the virus?



## DeeKie (11 Mar 2020)

If I get the virus tomorrow what can I do to reduce the likelihood of needing medical assistance? What helps relieve the cough? How do you reduce or address the symptoms? No one is talking about that very much.


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2020)

Eat well, sleep well and get plenty of exercise. Other than that this from the HSE gives the following advice;

*Treatment for coronavirus*
There is no specific treatment for coronavirus. But many of the symptoms of the virus can be treated.

Supportive treatments, like oxygen therapy, can be given while your own body fights the virus. Life support can be used in extreme cases.

If you get the virus, your healthcare professional will advise treatment based on your symptoms.

Antibiotics do not work against coronavirus or any viruses. They only work against bacterial infections.


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Mar 2020)

And don't forget ... *Stay at home if you are sick to help stop the spread of whatever infection you may have. *








						Protect yourself and others from COVID-19
					

Advice on how to protect yourself and others from COVID-19 (coronavirus). What social distancing is and how to properly wash your hands.




					www2.hse.ie


----------



## notabene (11 Mar 2020)

have flu/fever medication in the house and lots of fluids


----------



## MangoJoe (12 Mar 2020)

notabene said:


> have flu/fever medication in the house and lots of fluids



I don't think we've anything at home - In a non-hysterical, reactionary move, what would be a sensible measure to take here please?

Thanks.


----------



## DeeKie (12 Mar 2020)

I’ve got ibuprofen and that’s about it.


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Mar 2020)

If the chemists are crazy \ sold out, have a look behind the counter in petrol station or local corner shop... they sometimes stock paracetamol behind the counter (though overpriced).


----------



## notabene (12 Mar 2020)

MangoJoe said:


> I don't think we've anything at home - In a non-hysterical, reactionary move, what would be a sensible measure to take here please?
> 
> Thanks.


neurofen or paracetamol or even uniflu - and lots of fluids


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Mar 2020)

France’s health minister on Saturday said *people should not use anti-inflammatory drugs if they have coronavirus-like symptoms* because it could worsen their condition. “Taking anti-inflammatory drugs (ibuprofen, cortisone ...) could be an aggravating factor for the infection. If you have a fever, take paracetamol,” Oliver Veran said on Twitter.

Source:








						France warns against use of anti-inflammatory drugs to tackle coronavirus
					

France's health minister on Saturday said people should not use anti-inflammatory drugs if they have coronavirus-like symptoms because it could worsen their condition.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Mar 2020)

"It  feels as if your body in on fire"... RTE has an interview with a recovered coronavirus patient.
She did not require hospitalisation, advises to have lots of spare pyjamas due to the night sweats.








						'It feels as if your body is on fire' - Virus patient
					

Justin McCarthy speaks to Dr Clare Gerada, a UK-based GP who is recovering from the virus in self-isolation at home.




					www.rte.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Another article in the Guardian on concerns: re use of ibuprofen and other NSAIDs:








						Health experts criticise NHS advice to take ibuprofen for Covid-19
					

Comments come after French authorities say such drugs could aggravate condition




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## geri (17 Mar 2020)

If a person feels unwell with covid 19 symptoms but doesn't need medical assistance , and they call their GP, what happens next.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

Hi Geri

It's a good question and I would like to see some official documentation of the typical trajectory of a mild infection.

*Note: *I am not suggesting that this is what happens, but I would like to see something like this:

Day 1 - Contracts the virus
Day 5 - Starts a fever and dry coughing
Day 6 - GP verifies symptoms, assesses the risk and tells patient to self isolate and take paracetemol and contact them again if they have breathing difficulties .
Day 6 GP organises test
Day 7 - Tester arrives at patient's home
Day 9 - result comes back positive

Day 15 - symptoms start to recede
Day 20 - symptoms gone
Day 21 - A second test
Day 23 - Second test is negative


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

From the government website 

*Treatment*

There is no specific treatment for COVID-19 (Coronavirus). However, many of the symptoms of the virus can be treated.

Drink plenty of water. Paracetamol or ibuprofen may help with symptoms such as pain or fever. Paracetamol is usually recommended as the first-line treatment for most people. Before taking any medication you should read the full package leaflet that comes with your medicine. You should also follow any advice a healthcare professional gives you.

If you get the virus, your healthcare professional will advise treatment based on your symptoms.

Antibiotics do not work against COVID-19 (Coronavirus) or any viruses. They only work against bacterial infections.

Supportive treatments, like oxygen therapy, can be given while your own body fights the virus. Life support can be used in extreme cases.

More information on treatment is available from the HSE.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Mar 2020)

The CDC says  https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/if-you-are-sick/steps-when-sick.html


People* with COVID-19 who have stayed home (home isolated) *can stop home isolation under the following conditions:
_*If you will not have a test* _to determine if you are still contagious, you can leave home after these three things have happened:



You have had no fever for at least 72 hours (that is three full days of no fever without the use medicine that reduces fevers)
AND
other symptoms have improved (for example, when your cough or shortness of breath have improved)
AND
at least 7 days have passed since your symptoms first appeared

*If you will be tested*to determine if you are still contagious, you can leave home after these three things have happened:
You no longer have a fever (without the use medicine that reduces fevers)
AND
other symptoms have improved (for example, when your cough or shortness of breath have improved)
AND
you received two negative tests in a row, 24 hours apart. Your doctor will follow CDC guidelines.


----------



## DeeKie (18 Mar 2020)

As we have run out of tests we won’t know if we get it, with just mild symptoms, get over and have immunity or at least resistance to it and so could go back to work or to normal, to restart the economy.


----------

